# The New Tmac Shoes



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://www.adidas.com/sports/basketball/tmac4/content/en_us/default.asp?CMP=RAC-espnnetwork

Not sure if anyone is interested anymore. Just thought this was interesting myself. These shoes look pretty cool and they are now laceless and have some sort of thing on the back of the shoe you use to tighten it. I wonder how well it will work.

I don't know if anyone has seen the commerical for these, but it is a pretty sweet commercial.


----------



## TommyAngel21 (Oct 5, 2004)

yeah with the planes n stuff that commercial is bad, i like the shoes but i was wonderin if neone knew where i could get a T-MaC leg sleeve...i was wantin to wear one for bball..thanks


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TommyAngel21</b>!
> yeah with the planes n stuff that commercial is bad, i like the shoes but i was wonderin if neone knew where i could get a T-MaC leg sleeve...i was wantin to wear one for bball..thanks


I'd have no idea. I'm sure you can find it on the internet somewhere. I'm the wrong guy to ask though, I am getting old so I buy my shoes at Payless and Rack Room now that they come out my check. :laugh:


----------



## TommyAngel21 (Oct 5, 2004)

lol well i checked the net...everyone seems to just give me regular leg sleeves.not the one with the tmac symbol so i uno...but ill keep looking thanks neway


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Those are pretty nice. As for me, I'm still sporting the black T-Mac 2's.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> These shoes look pretty cool and they are now laceless and have some sort of thing on the back of the shoe you use to tighten it. I wonder how well it will work.


I'm a bit skeptical of shoes without laces, sure they might have straps but I just can't see myself playing in basketball shoes I can't tie up. Sure, I've had ones with zips and straps before, but they all had laces. I like my shoes really tight when I play for my team, and I don't see how a shoe with no laces can give you that.

Any ideas about how the technology works?

Here's a picture for everyone:


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

^^^

There is some kinda of mechinism in the back of the show which makes the show tighter.. there are wires in the shoe that pull together and make it tight. Also, there are two straps on the shows were it says adidas on the left and the right side. The mechinism which makes the show tighter is at the back and is cover with a strap at the back which can be undone when it needs to be tighten.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

These are the best damn shoes I've ever seen.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

t-macs shoes are always nice..their never too much and never to less


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see how these shoes hold up. A lot of the gimmicky shoes end up dieing away pretty quickly and usually end up breaking quickly. What the hell do you do once your little mechanism busts and you can't tighten your shoes? Then they are worthless. Hard to beat some good ol' laces.

Remember how quickly the Reebok pump shoes faded away.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> http://www.adidas.com/sports/basketball/tmac4/content/en_us/default.asp?CMP=RAC-espnnetwork
> 
> Not sure if anyone is interested anymore. Just thought this was interesting myself. These shoes look pretty cool and they are now laceless and have some sort of thing on the back of the shoe you use to tighten it. I wonder how well it will work.
> ...


Looks like my streak of buying T-Mac shoes will end. I can't stand shoes without laces. They still look pretty sweet, so I might buy them.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

lol..i have tmac 2 allstars blue, tmac 3 black and blue...i'll probably end up getting these eventually if people dont report problems w/ em


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Those shoes are the ugliest shoes i've ever seen besides the Kobes that Looked like a square Addidas and Basketball kicks don't match. Every basketball kick from them are uglier than Sam Cassell and Popeye jones combined, with room left for Tyrone hill. To me the best shoes come from Nike, specifically the Jordans. VCs this year was good, because last years were disgusting.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

LOVE the commercial. The shoes didn't look good on TMac - too much slack/give. Maybe the leather is too soft. They didn't seem to fit his feet, so I'm sure they won't look good on the average guy.

The shoe doesn't look that bad as posted.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

why are all adidas basketball shoes so damn heavy???

the kobes weighed a ton (and were UGLY, especially in the yellow)
the tmacs are heavy as well (but love em).


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> Those shoes are the ugliest shoes i've ever seen besides the Kobes that Looked like a square Addidas and Basketball kicks don't match. Every basketball kick from them are uglier than Sam Cassell and Popeye jones combined, with room left for Tyrone hill. To me the best shoes come from Nike, specifically the Jordans. VCs this year was good, because last years were disgusting.


are they really that ugly?


----------

